
Google pulling plug on radio advertising service - nickb
http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_11689707
======
tsally
Did anyone else not know that Google did radio advertising?

~~~
nickb
When they purchased DMarc Broadcasting few years back for something like
$100M, it was a pretty big deal. Some were calling for anti-trust
investigations even then.

But like some other Google acquisitions, this one didn't work out that well.

~~~
rozim
Good memory - I thought it was higher.

<http://www.google.com/press/pressrel/dmarc.html>

102M up front then payments of up to 1.1B(!) over 3 years.

